# Weekly competition 2009-38



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F' U2 F U2 F U R' U2 
*2. *R' F U2 F U2 R' U' R' U R' 
*3. *U' F' U' F2 U' R2 U R 
*4. *U R' F R U F R2 U' R2 U' 
*5. *R2 F2 U' R F' U2 R2 U' R' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 B2 D' U F2 D B2 R2 U' R B L2 F2 D2 L' D' F' R' D2 L' U' 
*2. *D' R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D R' D2 L2 U' F' D' L' U F R' 
*3. *D' B2 D L2 R2 D' B2 D' F L' D' R' B' R B' F2 D2 F U2 L' 
*4. *D2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D L B U L D' U' R2 B L R 
*5. *R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U R2 D2 L2 D F D' L' D' R B' L2 U L' U 

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 Rw2 F' L U2 L' F U' L U2 R D' U Fw' F Uw2 B' Fw' F' R2 B Fw F' L2 Uw2 U2 B2 F2 Rw Fw' L Rw2 D B L2 R2 D' Rw' D2 Fw2
*2. *F' R Uw L Rw2 F2 Rw R' Fw2 Rw Fw2 U' F L R Fw' D2 U L2 D2 Uw2 U F2 Rw F R' Uw' L D' B F U2 Fw' F2 U L' Rw U2 B2 Fw'
*3. *U2 L' D2 R' F U L R B Fw F D L2 R2 B' Uw U2 L D U Fw2 D' Uw L' U L F' L' Rw' F2 R' Uw2 B' Fw F2 U2 B' F U' Fw
*4. *L2 R D Uw U B D F D2 F2 R2 B D' B F' D Uw' U2 Rw2 B' L2 Rw' D' B U2 L2 Uw' L2 D U L' Rw2 R' Fw' L2 Rw' Uw2 L2 Uw' R'
*5. *R Fw' L2 B2 L2 Fw' F Uw U' B Fw' U' Fw2 Rw D2 F2 R' B' F U L2 Uw B U Rw' B2 U2 Rw Fw D2 L2 Uw2 L Rw U' F Uw F' Rw2 U

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' L F2 L2 Rw' D2 F U2 Bw2 L' R' D2 U' B2 Bw F' L F2 Lw' R D' B2 F' Rw2 Dw' R' U2 L' Bw Dw2 B Dw Lw2 Fw2 L Uw2 U2 Fw F' D' L2 Dw' U2 Fw2 Lw Bw2 D Fw Dw Bw2 D' Uw Fw' D2 U2 L2 Rw' Dw L2 Fw
*2. *L' D2 Uw U B' D Dw U' Bw2 Rw B2 L' B Lw D F D2 U' F R2 B' L' R2 Uw U2 Lw Bw' Lw R' U2 R Bw' F Rw2 B' U L' Dw' Bw2 Uw Fw F' Dw' U' Fw Rw' D' U' F2 U2 Bw2 Dw' L' Bw' R' Bw F' D2 Rw' Dw
*3. *Bw Fw' F' Rw F2 L' Rw' R D2 F2 Lw B Uw' B' U Bw U L Rw R Uw U' Bw' Fw L2 Bw F Uw B Bw' Rw2 Fw Lw Bw Fw' Uw2 L D2 Uw' U2 Fw2 L F Rw' Dw2 Rw' R' Dw' L' Fw' D2 R2 D Uw2 Fw2 L2 Lw Rw R Fw
*4. *F2 D Bw L' Lw' D' Rw2 B2 Bw' R' D' Fw2 Dw R U Rw B Bw Lw2 Bw Uw' B Fw Lw' Rw' B Uw Fw D2 Uw B2 Bw Fw' Uw2 B2 F' L B' Bw D' Rw Fw2 Rw' R' Bw' Lw2 Bw' D Fw2 L2 Rw R' Dw' Uw2 R2 Bw U B2 F' U2
*5. *Lw2 Dw2 L2 Fw' F' Uw B' Bw2 U Bw' D Dw2 L F' Lw R U2 B' Fw2 U' Rw' Dw B2 Lw' R2 F R D2 B L2 Lw Fw' Dw' Fw2 Dw2 R' U2 B' Uw' Bw2 U' Rw B2 D' Dw' Rw Dw Fw2 D2 Bw L U2 B Dw2 L2 Rw' Dw Uw R2 F

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U' L D' 2D 3U' 2U2 U' 3F2 D 2D 3R2 3U2 F' 2D2 U2 3F 2D 2L' B2 3F' 2L' 3U' R' B2 2B 3F 2L 3F' 3U 2R 3U2 3F 2F' F 2D' U' B' 2D2 L' 2U' 2B D 2D 2U 3R 2D 2U2 2B 2D U 3F 3R D' B R' B' D' U B 2L2 3U U' 3R B F 2D2 2B2 2F F 2D' R' B2 R 3F2 2L2 2R 3F U B2 2U
*2. *3U2 F 2L' 2B D' L2 R' 2F 2R' R2 2F' 2L2 2R2 2U' 3R 2R2 2B' F2 3U' L2 3F' L2 2L 3R' B 3R2 D' F U 3R' R U2 B L' 2D' 2R' R 3U' U' B2 2U2 B2 3F F2 2R2 2B' 2L2 U2 L2 2U R2 3U' B2 2F F' 3U2 F' L F2 2D' L U' R2 2U' F U' 2L2 2D' 2R' B' 3U2 2U 2R' R' D 3U 2F2 L 2L' 3U
*3. *2B 3F' U2 B D 2U' 2B2 2F' L 3R2 2R2 D 3F F 3U2 B2 D2 2L B' 2B' 3R 3U2 3F' R' 3U' 3R2 2U 2R2 2B' D2 2F2 R' D 3U' U 2L 2D2 3U' U2 R B2 U' R' 2F2 R' 3U2 U' L R 2D2 R' 2B' L 2F 2R' 2D2 2F' F2 R 2U 2F2 F2 U 2B' 3F2 R D2 3R' D 3U L 2B2 2L' F2 D' 2D 2U' U2 3F' F'
*4. *2L2 2F' 3U' U 2B2 2F2 2R2 B' 2R' 3U' F2 L' B 2F' F' 3U' B D 2U2 U L' 2F' 2L2 2R2 B 2F' F 2L D' B' 2B2 U R2 D' 2B2 F U 2B2 2R2 F 2D' B L 3F' F2 2D 2R' R2 3F2 2U B' 2L 2R2 R2 2D U' 2B' 3U2 2U' L2 R' 3F 2U 2B2 3F2 2D' 2L 2R 2F2 L 3R2 2R' F2 L F' 2L' 2R2 F D U'
*5. *L2 2F2 R B2 2B2 2R2 3F2 U2 2B2 2U2 3F2 F2 2L' 3R U2 F2 2U2 B D 2B' 3R' F D' 2R' 3F2 2L' 2R 2D2 3R2 3F' 2F 3R R2 F U' 3F L2 F' 3R' 2R2 D' 2D' 3U 2U2 2B2 2F' F' 3U2 U 2R' D2 L2 2U2 L' 3R2 R' 2U' L' 2L 3R2 2R 2F2 3U 3F' 2F R2 F 2R' B 2U 2L' 2B2 2U 2B' D' 3F' 2U2 3R 2R F

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U' 3L 2D 3R' 3F2 2U' U2 2B U2 3L 3U' 2R' 3B F' 2R R2 3B' D F2 2U2 3R2 2D2 2R2 B 2B 2F' L' 2L 3L2 3B2 3R' U 2R2 2U2 2F2 2U' U L 2B2 F R' 2B 2R 2D2 3F2 3D F2 D' U' 2F2 2D2 3D 3U 2L R' B2 3B F2 2D2 2L' 3F F2 3L D' 3D 3U' 2U' 2B 2U2 B2 3R 2D' 3F2 2L' 3L 2R2 3F 3R2 2F2 R' B 3D2 3L 3R 3U L D2 3L B' 3L2 F2 3D2 B F2 3R D2 3L' 2D 3L 2F2
*2. *R' 3B' 3R' 2R2 U' 3L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L' 3L' 2F' 3L 3U' 2R2 B' D 3D L 2L2 3F' F 3R2 F' D B 3B F' L' 2L2 3B D 3U2 2F F L2 2L 2U' 3F2 R 3D' 3U2 3B' 2L' F' 3L 2F' 2U 2F' L' 3L2 2D 3L2 3R' 2D' 3F 2L U2 B' 2F D' B' 2R 2D' L 3R 3B' 3L2 3R' 3D 3F' 2L 3D' 3L2 3U L2 2L' R2 3U B' 3F 2L2 3R' B2 F 3D2 2U' 3R 3B 2R2 3U2 2U' 2R' 3B' L 2L2 3U' 2U U
*3. *U2 3B' D' 2U2 R' 2B' U 3F' L2 R' 3B' 3U 3L2 B2 3F' L' 3U 3B2 D' 2L 3R 3F' U2 F' 2L2 2B' 2U2 3L2 3D' U2 B' 2B 3B 2F' D' 2L' 3L' R' U2 B U2 3B2 2D2 2B R 2B 3B 2D' 3D2 3R2 U' B 3U 3L2 3B2 2L2 U2 L' 2L 3L 3R 3D2 3U' 2L2 3L' 3D2 B 2R2 2D2 B2 3B' 3D' 2U 3B' 3F' R 3D 3B' 3R2 R2 2B2 2F F2 2R 2D2 2U L 3R 2F2 F2 L2 2R' F D 2F' 2U' 3R2 3F' F2 2L'
*4. *2L' R' 3U' U 2L' B2 3B 2F2 3D B2 2B' L' F 2D2 3D2 U' B' F2 3D' R2 3U 2F' 2R D B2 3D B2 L 2L 3F L 2D L2 2L D' 2U 2L 2R2 2D2 R2 3U2 2U' 3R2 3F2 3U' 3F' F 2D 2R 3U R 3B L' 3L 3R2 2R' 3F2 3R2 2F D 2D' 3D L 2R2 2B L2 3L2 2U' 3F' L 3R 2U 2R2 D2 U' 2R' F 3U 2B' L' 3F' 3D F' U' 2L' R 2B 3B 2D' L 3B' 2U B 2B2 F' 3R2 2B' L 2U2 2L
*5. *U2 2B2 D2 3L2 2F' R' 2D R' D 3D2 B 3D' 3U2 2L2 3R2 2B' 2F2 R 3F L2 2L B2 3B' 3L 3R2 2R' R' D2 L2 2L2 3R' D 2R2 D2 2D 3D 3U U F2 3R2 R' 3D 3U' 2L 3F 2D 3D' 3L' U2 3F' 2F' 2L 3R' R 3F' 2F' 3U 2U 2B 3F L2 2L 3R 2U' 3B2 2D' 3D' 3R 3D 3R' D R 2F2 2D' 3D2 3U 2U 3L 3U' 2B' 3B L2 2L' 3L2 B' L2 F2 R' 3D' B2 3F2 2R2 3B2 2D' 3D' U 2B2 2D' 3F2 2L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U R2 U R' U' R F U' 
*2. *R2 F R' U2 R' F U2 R 
*3. *U F' R2 F' U R F2 R U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D L2 R B F L B L2 D U' B' D2 B D2 
*2. *B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' D' B F D2 F' R2 U' L2 U 
*3. *F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D U2 B2 L2 B' L B' R2 F' R D' B' L B' R2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw U' Fw L2 R2 B' R' Fw Uw2 U' Fw F2 R' B' Fw2 Rw2 D Rw' R2 B L' Fw L' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 U2 L2 R2 D2 B Fw R' Uw2 F U L2 F2 L' U2
*2. *R B F2 L U Fw' R' U' L' Rw2 D U R2 Fw' Rw2 F' L2 B Rw' D Uw U B Fw' U2 Fw2 F D2 F L D L2 R2 B F2 R F' U' B' F'
*3. *D2 R2 Fw2 Rw Fw' L B L2 R2 D2 Uw2 Fw F2 D' Fw D' L2 Rw' R' B2 F2 L' Fw2 R Uw2 L2 Rw2 Uw L R' B' Rw F' U L' R' D2 Uw' F Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 D' Uw' Lw' Bw2 Fw' Uw Lw' Bw2 L Uw U Lw' R' Uw2 Lw' Rw' Fw2 Dw Bw Fw' D2 Lw' Rw' B' F2 L' Dw Uw' Lw Bw' Uw' B F2 L' Rw2 Bw Fw' L2 U2 Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Uw Lw2 F' Dw2 L' Dw' U' Bw2 R' D2 Bw L B Fw2 L2 Uw2 Lw
*2. *D' Dw' Bw D2 R B Fw' Dw2 Lw B2 F Uw2 B Lw2 Fw2 U Bw F' L' Rw B Bw2 L' B2 Bw2 L' Fw' D Bw2 F Lw2 Rw' Fw R' Uw2 B' Fw D Uw U' Bw2 R2 B2 Fw2 L' Lw' Dw' Lw U F2 U B Bw2 Dw' U L2 Lw2 F' L Rw2
*3. *Fw' Uw U' Lw Rw D B F2 Dw Fw2 Lw' Dw2 F2 R2 D2 U Lw B Bw Uw' U Lw2 Fw' Lw Fw2 L2 R' Bw' L' Lw2 D2 Dw' U2 Fw Rw2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Uw' U L Uw B' Fw' F Lw R' Bw2 F2 D Lw Rw2 Uw' F' Lw R Uw' U L2 Rw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R2 D B2 D B2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 B D U B U B2 U2 F' R' F2 
*2. *R2 D' B2 D' F2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 F' L2 R D2 F' R' B2 U L' B U 
*3. *B2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 R F2 U' F2 L' D2 B' R' U F' D' R2 
*4. *U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 U' B' L' F2 L D' F' D R B F' R2 
*5. *D' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U B' U' R2 U2 F D L' D2 B' D F2 R' 
*6. *D2 L2 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 D' L' D' B2 R B2 L U' R2 F' D 
*7. *D2 L2 R2 D R2 U' L2 R2 D F2 D' R' F R2 D2 R D' L2 B U' L 
*8. *B2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' L' R B' D R B U' L' B L2 U 
*9. *D' R2 D' R2 U' F2 U' R2 D R2 D B U F2 R D' B2 U F' R' U2 
*10. *U2 B2 L2 D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F R' B' D' F L R2 F2 U' B 
*11. *D L2 U B2 D F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L D R F R D B' R2 U2 
*12. *D' B2 U' L2 R2 D R2 D F2 R2 D2 R' U' L2 D' B R' F2 R' U F 
*13. *U' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L' R' U B R2 D B2 F R U2 
*14. *B2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U L B' R' D' R' F' L R U' B 
*15. *D' L2 D L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 U F' U R' D' U2 B R B' F' U 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 D' B D' B L2 F' R' B' L' D' L2 F2 U2 
*2. *D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 F' L' B' L' R B2 U L R B R2 
*3. *L2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U' B' R' F U B2 R F2 D2 B2 R 
*4. *L2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U' B' R' F U B2 R F2 D2 B2 R (same as #3, just use R' B2 D2 F2 R' B2 U' F' R B U B2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 D B2 L2)
*5. *F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D B2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 F' D L D2 R B D2 U' R2 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 L2 D U' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' F D2 R' B' L2 R2 D' B' L' R2 U' 
*2. *U' F2 U L2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 D F L R' F2 D' U' R2 F' D2 U F' 
*3. *D' F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' L R' D' B' F2 R' U B2 L2 R2 
*4. *U' B2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U L' F' D R2 U2 R' D2 B2 F' 
*5. *F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B F' L D B' R2 D F2 U' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D R2 B2 U R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U B L' R F R2 B D' F2 R' B2 R' 
*2. *U' R2 D' F2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 U' F' D B2 R' D U' 
*3. *L2 R2 U B2 D B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D' B' R U F' L2 U B' U2 B' 
*4. *F2 D U B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 L' D2 F' D R U2 B F U2 F2 R 
*5. *L2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 L B2 F U B F' R F2 D F U 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 R D' L' U2 F' R' U F2 L' R2 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F R2 U' R' F' U' 
*3. *B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D L2 D B2 U R D F L R D' B' U2 R' F D 
*4. *D2 Fw2 Uw L2 B' Fw' D2 Rw' Uw2 L F' Uw2 Fw D L' Rw' D B F L' R2 Fw' D' Uw2 L2 R B' D2 F L' Rw2 R2 Uw' U' F2 R2 Uw2 R2 B L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U R U R2 F' R2 F' U2 
*3. *U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 F' D F2 L' D' L D L' R' B U2 
*4. *D' F U R' U2 Fw2 Uw2 U' B U F L Rw' Fw L2 R' D2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 B2 Uw F2 R2 Fw2 L' Rw' D Uw' U2 F' L' Rw2 Uw2 L' Uw' L B' Uw2 U
*5. *L Rw R Bw' F U' Rw2 U2 B' F2 L' Lw2 Rw Uw2 Lw2 Fw R Dw R2 Dw R U' Lw Dw Rw F' Uw2 L2 B Bw2 Dw2 U Bw F2 Rw2 D' Dw Rw Fw Lw Bw D2 B F Lw' Rw2 D' Bw L2 D' Dw2 B2 L' Lw R B Dw' U Rw' R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=2 / dUdU u=2,d=-3 / ddUU u=0,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=0 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=4 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=-1 / ddUU u=5,d=-2 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-1 / ddUU u=0,d=3 / UdUd u=5,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=-4 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / dUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R' U L U' L' U' L U B' u' l b 
*2. *B' R' U' R U B U' R B u' l b' 
*3. *R U' L' R' U L U R B U' B' R L' B' u' r' l' b' 
*4. *U' R' L' R' L U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' B' u' r l b 
*5. *R L R L R L U R U R' L B' u' l b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,6) (0,6) (-3,3) (6,5) (4,2) (4,2) (2,2) (0,2) (-2,2) (4,4) (6,2) (3,4) (0,5) (1,4) (-2,0) (0,0)
*2. *(-5,0) (0,3) (-3,2) (-3,0) (5,3) (-5,0) (6,0) (2,5) (2,0) (-2,0) (-2,1) (4,2) (6,0) (0,4) (0,5) (6,2) (3,0) (0,0)
*3. *(1,0) (3,2) (-3,0) (6,0) (2,3) (-3,1) (0,5) (-5,1) (-1,5) (4,1) (-4,3) (6,2) (-4,4) (2,4) (2,3)
*4. *(0,2) (0,-5) (0,3) (-5,3) (0,5) (0,3) (-4,1) (0,2) (2,3) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,3) (6,3) (6,0) (0,1) (0,4) (4,0) (0,2) (0,0)
*5. *(0,6) (0,-3) (4,5) (-2,3) (-4,3) (4,2) (0,4) (-1,4) (6,4) (2,0) (4,2) (-4,4) (2,0) (4,0) (6,4) (-3,0)


----------



## Carrot (Sep 18, 2009)

*Pyraminx: * 4.31, 4.06, 6.11, 2.52, DNF => 4.82


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 18, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (45.96), 18.04, (10.39), 38.53, 34.15 = *30.24*
(oh, grief! I make so many mistakes)
*3x3x3:* 49.00, (1:32.47), 55.26, (43.97), 1:14.35 = *59.54*
fp too many stupid mistakes)
*4x4x4:* 2:39.84, 2:27.50, (3:02.11), (2:19.06), 2:54.63 = *2:40.66*
*5x5x5:* 5:13.66, (4:32.75), 4:47.08, (5:45.42), 5:11.71 = *5:04.15*
*6x6x6:* (8:04.53), (10:11.74), 8:05.23, 9:31.50, 9:30.58 = *9:02.44*
*7x7x7:* (12:05.79), (14:40.65), 12:51.70, 14:03.64, 12:36.80 = *13:10.71*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded* 
*2-4 Relay:* *4:11.62*
*2-5 Relay:* *9:44.76*
*3OH:* 1:57.86, (2:00.64), 1:58.58, 1:56.35, (1:53.20) = *1:57.60*
(finally using a 4LLL rather than beginners' OLLE PLLE PLLC OLLC - still too risky to do some of the 2nd look OLLs so it's 5-6LLL! Although I did a J-Perm finish which was fun.)
*Megaminx:* (5:08.35), 5:59.26, 5:10.58, 5:26.24, (6:06.68) = *5:32.03*
*Pyraminx:* (29.09), 18.52, 18.66, (12.12), 23.03 = *20.07*
*Clock:* 32.23, (41.67), (27.62), 33.85, 31.53 = *32.54*
*Magic:* 3.21, (3.61), 2.89, (2.73), 2.86 = *2.99*


----------



## thelurch1986 (Sep 18, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 29.16 - 29.68 - (31.20) - 28.04 - (23.54) Average - 28.96s
Not that great, one solve was good the rest was not that good at all.

*3x3x3 FMC:*

Scramble U2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 R D' L' U2 F' R' U F2 L' R2

2x2x2: L' B2 D' L D2 (5)
2x2x3: U L' U2 F2 L2 R' F' R (8)
EO: U L F U F' (5)
S4: U L' U L U L' U2 L2 U' L' (10)
LL: f U F' U' f' L F U L' B2 u' B U' B' U B' u B2 U' (19)

Total Move Solution: 47

I have never FMC'ed before so this was a speedsolve solution over and over until I found the most efficient solution I could. I will continue to try FMC and learn more stuff about it I like it.


----------



## Ian (Sep 18, 2009)

-Reserved-


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 18, 2009)

2x2
3x3
2x2BLD


----------



## cubedude7 (Sep 18, 2009)

2x2: 7.61, 8.18, (8.69), 7.43, (6.39)
avg = 7.74, I want sub-7!

3x3: 24.02, 22.25, (18.57), 19.73, 23.25
avg = 21.74, pff, barely, but the 2 sub-20's are prety good 

4x4:
avg =

5x5: 2:23.98, 2:22.65, (2:18.84), (2:34.51), 2:28.61
avg = 2:25.08. normall, I like 5x5 

6x6: (5:47.53)(POP), 4:21.56, (4:15.75), 5:13.27, 4:42.01
avg = 4:45.61, argh, the 2 plus 1st and the 4th solve almost killed me  but also a PB! 

7x7: 7:20.72, (7:17.64), 7:57.71, (8:23.72), 7:23.40
avg = 7:33.94, just like the 2x2: I want sub-7!

pyraminx: 11.97, (7.79), (14.39), 9.50, 9.23
avg = 10.23, almost sub-10 

square-1: (55.65), 37.27, (34.41), 35.10, 45.18 
avg = 39.18

Rubik’s clock: (14.91), 12.42, (12.12), 12.19, 13.08 
avg = 12.57, pretty good! nice worst time 

2x2+3x3+4x4: 2:10.12

2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 18, 2009)

Square-1: 20.22(P), 27.11(P), 27.77, 22.50, 24.99(P) = 24.87
2x2: 5.13, 5.37, 3.35, 3.71, 3.24 = 4.06
3x3: 18.16, 16.24, 14.51, 16.17, 12.80 = 15.64
Pyraminx: 9.33, 4.76, 6.89, 11.08, 9.43 = 8.55
Clock: 9.44, 10.45, 12.75, 12.79, 10.75 = 11.32
3x3OH: 28.25, 28.16, 26.09, 26.35, 25.73 = 26.87
4x4: 1:05.49, 1:10.08, 59.25, 1:07.31, 58.82 = 1:04.02 *O, OP, O, O, OP =.=*
5x5: 2:00.89, 1:53.55, 1:49.59, 1:46.40, 1:46.33 = 1:49.85
6x6: DNF DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
7x7: 5:23.86, 5:10.22, 5:34.62, 5:03.36, 5:13.25 = 5:15.78
2x2BLD: 38.93, 50.55, DNF(1:08.06) = 38.93
3x3BLD: DNF(2:55.90), 2:06.18, DNF(2:35.11) = 2:06.18
3x3FMC: 43 moves L' D' L U2 L' D L U2 L' D' L U2 R D2 F U' L F' U2 R U R' B' U B U2 B' U2 B F U2 F' U2 F R' F' U' F U F R F2 U2 5 minute speed run yay!


----------



## ManasijV (Sep 18, 2009)

3x3:
(13.55), (14.66), 14.47, 13.74, 14.34
Average: 14.18
Getting closer to sub-14 

3x3 OH

3x3 BLD 
2:32.48, 2:19.22, 2:14.48
I'm really angry. The second solve had a pop and a slight memory failure. And the last I had a 50 second memo and i got really excited that this could be sub 2 and then so many mistakes. Well atleast no DNFs 


3x3 MultiBLD
2/2 7:27.41
4th attempt. Could have been better.


FMC
Scramble U2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 R D' L' U2 F' R' U F2 L' R2 
Reverse scramble 
R2 L F2 U' R F U2 L D R' U2 L2 U' B2 D L2 D L2 D2 L2 U2 ( Is this even allowed? )
Using reverse scramble 
R2 L2 U' L2 D' U' L2 R U' R' U R U R' B' U B R' U R U' B U B' y2 F' r U R' U' r' F R U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U' F (45)
This is my first time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2009)

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*

Scramble: U2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 R D' L' U2 F' R' U F2 L' R2
Solution: L' B2 L D2 R2 B' D' R2 U' L2 R' F R L' U' L U2 L' U' L R U R' L U F U' F L U' B2 U L' F2 L U' B2 U L2 U

2x2x3: L' B2 L D2 R2 B' D' R2 U' L2
3x cross: R' F R L' U' L U2 L' U' L
4th pair: R U R'
All but 2 twisted corners: L U F U' F' . L' U
Insert at .: F2 L U' B2 U L' F2 L U' B2 U L'
F' F2 become F before insertion; L' L' become L2 after insertion.

Comment: A terrible result in terms of number of moves, I know, but I think it's kind of pretty. I found this after about a half hour, and loved the way the corner twisting algorithm canceled out two moves. So I think that subconsciously kept me from finding a better solution. This looks like a pretty nice scramble, though, so most results will probably be better than this.


----------



## salshort (Sep 18, 2009)

*Magic*: (2.78) (1.63) 1.84 2.43 2.34 = *2.20*

*2x2x2*: 19.31 (18.27) (25.71) 21.17 22.20 = *20.89*
aw man, i need a new cube!

*3x3x3*: 29.55 (27.28) (37.37) 27.89 29.67 = *29.03*

*5x5x5*: 4:44.27 (5:08.72) 4:11.86 (3:44.80) 4:12.79 = *4:22.97*

*Pyraminx*: 13.21 (18.08) (11.75) 16.88 15.55 = *15.21*

*Megaminx*: 3:57.58 4:27.02 3:53.32 (4:29.33) (3:43.14) = *4:05.97*

*3x3x3 OH*: 1:05.57 1:07.06 (1:20.85) (47.34) 47.73 = *1:00.12*
sweet, two sub50's in 1 set of solves


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 18, 2009)

_jamesdeanludlow_

_2x2 - _ 13.59 12.88 11.80 10.93 13.52 *12.73avg*
_3x3 -_ 29.30 31.06 29.28 23.94 23.96 *27.51avg* Very happy with 4th and 5th solve. Still don't know 2LLL but on these I got algs I know well. Are these classed as lucky solves??
_4x4 - _ 1.31.13 1.48.00 O 1.59.09 OP 1.49.07 1.53.86 *1.50.31avg* Started really well but just got worse.
_5x5 - _ 3.29.93 3.18.55 3.17.69 3.12.61 3.30.44* 3.22.06avg*
_6x6 - _ 6.11.61 6.19.27 6.42.13 OP 5.50.53 6.29.05 OP *6.19.98avg *Nice single.
_7x7 - _ 9.34.61 9.13.91 9.59.98 9.37.33 8.59.84 *9.28.62avg *Ha ha - used my Stackmat timer cos I was confident I'd sub 10 each solve - close on 3rd!!!
_2-4 Relay - _ *2.48.75*
_2-5 Relay - _ *5.59.16* New PB I think
_Magic - _ 1.99 1.81 1.97 4.00 2.03* 2.00avg* +2 on 4th
_Master Magic - _ 5.01 4.95 4.76 4.83 DNF *4.93avg*
_Square1 -_ 1.01.05 57.68 55.22 1.11.97 1.42.06 *1.03.57* *avg *Spot the parity? A very good avg for me.


----------



## Edam (Sep 18, 2009)

*2x2* 8.57, (13.32), (6.02), 11.38, 8.94 = *9.63*
*3x3* (21.15), 20.18, (18.15), 19.83, 20.00 = *20.00* aww
*4x4* (1:55.03), 1:42.30, (1:37.84), 1:48.52, 1:46.74 = *1:45.85*

Hopefully i'll get round to restringing my magics this week.


----------



## jupp (Sep 18, 2009)

3x3 : (42.08)	(30.27)	37.49	36.26	35.11 =36.29

3BLD: DNF(4:13,23), DNF(5:22,52), DNF(4:20,06)=DNF


----------



## TMOY (Sep 18, 2009)

FMC: 33 moves, seems to be my average now 
x' U' B u2 L d' l U' L2 U D2 L2 (11): corners +2 edges, up to 2 moves
U D2 L' E2 L D R2 (8): 2 more edges + finish corners
y' U' L' E' L (5): 2 more edges
y' D2 L2 E' L E2 L U2 (9): last 6 edges


----------



## Slash (Sep 18, 2009)

Slash:
2x2: 4.46
4.36 4.72 (3.83) (6.38) 4.30

3x3: 16.91
17.38 (14.83) (19.58) 17.08 16.27

4x4: 

5x5: 

6x6: 

7x7: 

2x2 bld: 18.81 40.08 29.18

3x3 bld: 

4x4 bld: 

5x5 bld: 

3x3 multi bld: 3/5=1 point
time: 41:14.17

3x3 OH: 

3x3 feet: 

3x3 match the scramble: 

3x3 fmc: 

2-4 Relay: 

2-5 Relay: 

Magic: 1.02
1.09 (1.41) (1.00) 1.09 1.02

Master Magic: 

Clock: 15.06
(16.59) 14.69 16.09 (14.31) 14.41

Megaminx: 2:48.38
2:47.69 (2:34.66) 2:42.53 2:54.91 (2:56.50) 

Pyraminx: 17.10
15.81 (11.69) 18.23 (19.00) 17.25

Square-1: 45.10
45.96 (55.14) (39.53) 47.59 41.74


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 18, 2009)

2x2: 5.17, (5.65), (2.90), 4.84, 4.86 = 4.96

3x3: 12.26, 11.80, (11.54), 11.80, (13.12) = 11.95
I'm really, really out of practice, so this is really, really good.

4x4: 1:00.05, 1:00.53, (55.00), (1:00.85), 55.83 = 58.80
The three 1.00.xx were double parity =/

5x5:

234: 1:15.89

2345: 3:09.22

OH: (37.61), 32.77, 34.63, 30.34, (28.63) = 32.58

Sq-1: (19.27), 15.64, 16.05, 19.14, (14.64) = 16.94

FMC:

I'm so out of practice for most events


----------



## Edmund (Sep 19, 2009)

No first page for me 

3x3- 17.43
16.68, 19.55, 16.04, (DNF), (14.57)
comment: meh

2x2

OH


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 19, 2009)

*3x3:* 19.44, (21.05), (17.81), 18.47, 19.30 = 19.07
_fail, Fail, FAil, FAIl, FAIL!!!_

*2x2 BLD:* 53.18, DNF, DNF = 53.18
_Good._

*Magic:* 1.18, 1.21, (1.18), (2.19), 1.38 = 1.26
_Normal average._

*2x2:* 5.43, 6.91, (5.05), (DNF), 6.09 = 6.14
_Fail._

*Pyraminx:* 18.52, 14.78, (21.31), (6.36), 18.34 = 17.21
_Single PB. Average is not good ^^_

*Megaminx:* 2:14.11, 2:26.28, 2:28.15, (2:04.28), (DNF) = 2:22.85
_Bad average._

*Master Magic:* (6.53), 7.30, (DNF), 8.53, 13.05 = 9.63
_Bad._

*4x4:* 1:18.26, 1:19.63, (1:31.83), 1:24.53, (1:16.38) = 1:20.81
_Normal single and average. Practising for Essen Open xD_

*3x3 OH:* 47.11, (56.88), (40.65), 45.06, 44.72 = 45.63
_Decent average._

*5x5:* 2:33.68, (2:30.27), 2:40.13, (2:47.71), 2:35.06 = 2:36.29
_Niiice _


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 19, 2009)

Stachu Korick (StachuK1992)



Spoiler



*2x2x2 = 9.18*
7.31, 10.88, (4.84), (11.86), 9.36

*3x3x3=23.65*
21.86, 23.28, 25.81, (29.05), (21.46)

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay=2:23.21*
All solves were pretty nice for me .  
Probably 6s-21s-116s

*4x4x4 = 2:04.59*
(2:40.33), 2:16.50, 1:57.44, 1:59.41, (1:38.84)
haha

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
5:53.38


----------



## oskarasbrink (Sep 19, 2009)

Oskar Åsbrink
2x2:
6.53 , (8.61) , 6.84 , (5.13) , 5.65 = 6.34 
what's happening to me :O
3x3
18.77 , 12.97 , 18.66 , 15.11 18.05 = 17.11
wtf? i can't cube in the evening


----------



## vrumanuk (Sep 19, 2009)

3x3:28.50 27.06 27.28 24.07 22.73 = 26.14
Meh, trying out my cfy without edge/corner caps; so far I like it.


----------



## Scigatt (Sep 19, 2009)

Reserved. Also, the 3rd and 4th OH scramble are the same.

3x3x3 OH
50.81 79.79 (To be cont.)

4x4x4(forgot to record parities for first two)
131.38 158.42 167.32(P) 129.91(O) 190.21(O) (lol, poo) = 152.37


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 19, 2009)

AVG. Do you perchance want a program to just create scrambles for you, so things like this don't happen?

I'm not sure, but I really don't think it would be that hard if you want the same puzzles ever week, and it would help you, I'm sure.


----------



## Slash (Sep 19, 2009)

Scigatt said:


> Reserved. Also, the 3rd and 4th OH scramble are the same.



I think we should scramble the 4th backwards or something.


----------



## Faz (Sep 20, 2009)

2x2: 3.55, 3.12, (2.33), 3.60, (4.08) = 3.42
Good.
3x3: 11.16, 13.66, 11.22, 9.50, 11.38 = 11.25
Bad
4x4: 48.02, 53.97, 49.30, 49.64, 57.91 = 50.97
Meh
5x5: 1:36.94, 1:30.11, 1:54.69, 1:29.86, 1:37.75 = 1:34.93
Bad
3x3OH: 22.03, 20.14, 16.89, 22.39, 20.13 = 20.77
good
Pyra: 8.61, 4.67, 8.31, 3.84, 8.24 = 7.07
Easy scrambles


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> /me prints scrambles to do at today's meetup.
> 
> Results will come shortly.



Who votes fazrulz to not compete...me!


----------



## Faz (Sep 20, 2009)

I compete every week. Although, this week I will do every event I can, because I'm on holidays, and I hope to get first place.


----------



## PM 1729 (Sep 20, 2009)

*3x3x3:*

*3x3x3 BLD:*2:31.34, DNF , DNF=*2:31.34*

Comment: Only the safety solve was successful.

*3x3x3 FMC: 33 moves*

Scramble:U2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 R D' L' U2 F' R' U F2 L' R2

Solution:U B2 L' B' U' B' U B L B' U2 B U' B' U' B' U B' U' B2 L U L' R U R2 U2 R L2 U' F2 D U' (33)

Explanation:

Inverse scramble:R2 L F2 U' R F U2 L D R' U2 L2 U' B2 D L2 D L2 D2 L2 U2 

Inverse solution: U D' F2 U L2 R' U2 R2 U' R' L U' L' B2 U B U' B U B U B' U2 B L' B' U' B U B L B2 U'
2x2x2:U D' F2 U L2 (5)

2x2x3: R' U2 R2 U' R' (5)

Edges orient: L U' L' (3)

F2L: B2 U B U' B U B U' B' (9)

PLL:B U2 B' U2 B L' B' U' B U B L B2 U' (14)

Grey moves cancel to U. So total moves=36-3=33

Comment:Finally sub 35.I'm sure one of the master FMCers will beat me since there were so many alternatives I found with premoves + scramble.Yet, .The lucky part was the EO which I saw and got this.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 20, 2009)

*3x3x3: 26.51 *
23.83, 29.43, 25.76, 25.82, 27.95
Comment: Yays! I love these scrambles I just got another Personal best average!

*4x4x4: 2:24.95*
2:27.41, (2:59.85), (2:07.55), 2:22.31, 2:25.13
Comment: Meh, good for me, I haven't been practicing.

*3x3x3 One Hand: 1:38.12*
1:20.90, 1:39.25, 1:03.82, DNS, 1:54.23
Comment: The DNS was because Scramble 3 & 4 were the same. If anyone saw me get 2:2x.xx last time I did a OH solve I was sick yesterday and a lot of the time I could only do OH solves.

*3x3x3 FMC: 57*

I may do more later.


----------



## rafal (Sep 20, 2009)

*4x4x4_Bld:* 5:12.38 DNS DNS = *5:12.38*
I need a better cube.

*5x5x5_Bld:* 9:29.98 DNS DNS = *9:29.98*
Finally a good solve. Sub-4 memo, execution could have been faster.

*Multi_Bld:* 9/11 = *7* in 46:03 (27:36)
Very bad. But no time to practise multi.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2009)

rafal said:


> *4x4x4_Bld:* 5:12.38 DNS DNS = *5:12.38*
> I need a better cube.
> 
> *5x5x5_Bld:* 9:29.98 DNS DNS = *9:29.98*
> ...



Wow, you're just so good. Good luck at the World Championship!


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: 15.74 (18.00) 14.39 16.67 (12.25) = 15.60
3x3x3_bld: 1:38.55 1:57.64 1:14.30
4x4x4_bld: 6:15.42 7:05.66 DNF
5x5x5_bld: 12:49.83 14:48.47 14:54.09

Nice times Rafal!

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2009)

Somehow this just seems like the right thing to post:



cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> 3x3x3: 15.74 (18.00) 14.39 16.67 (12.25) = 15.60
> 3x3x3_bld: 1:38.55 1:57.64 1:14.30
> ...



Wow, you're just so good. Good luck at the World Championship!

But seriously, Chris, *very* nice accuracy, with quite good times to go with it! Looks like you're getting in good shape. I hope to see some amazing results in Germany.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 21, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> But seriously, Chris, *very* nice accuracy, with quite good times to go with it! Looks like you're getting in good shape. I hope to see some amazing results in Germany.



Thanks Mike, but we still have to see your times from this week! I'm definitely looking forward to Worlds this year, but Mike I think I'm not the only one who wishes you were able to make it as well! Hopefully we'll get to try that team BLD 7x7 at Nationals next year, or Chattahoochee!

I'm happy with my times from this week, however my hat is off to Rafal for his amazing results!

Chris


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 21, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > But seriously, Chris, *very* nice accuracy, with quite good times to go with it! Looks like you're getting in good shape. I hope to see some amazing results in Germany.
> ...


Yeah, me too. I still want that cookie.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I definitely still need to get you that cookie. I hope I don't forget it when I finally get the chance to bring it to you.

Yes, I'm sorry I can't make it. And I'm off to a pretty bad start on big BLD this week - 2 DNFs for 5x5x5 BLD. But yes, I hope we get to do that 7x7x7 team BLD soon.


----------



## rafal (Sep 21, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, you're just so good. Good luck at the World Championship!



Hey Mike, thanks! Just so you know, I am also the one who is very disappointed about the fact that you won’t make it to Duesseldorf (although I fully understand it – I myself started cubing again just because World Championship is so close to where I live).



cmhardw said:


> 3x3x3_bld: 1:38.55 1:57.64 1:14.30
> 4x4x4_bld: 6:15.42 7:05.66 DNF
> 5x5x5_bld: 12:49.83 14:48.47 14:54.09
> 
> Nice times Rafal!



I can tell the same about yours. Your accuracy is impeccable. You should continue that successful streak on 5x5_bld and make an average. 
And congratulations on your 4x4_bld WR. You’ve raised the bar very high!


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2009)

Rowan Kinneavy
3x3 = 11.55
(10.12), 11.94, 11.13, (12.37), 11.58

I've still got it


----------



## Faz (Sep 21, 2009)

Change sig Rowan.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 22, 2009)

*2x2:* 9.54 12.23 8.34 (13.02) (7.95) = *10.04*
Not bad for my first time doing the weekly comp since this time last year. Botched two solves completely though.

*3x3:* 36.44 33.02 (37.98) 28.31 (27.41) = *32.59*
Erm. Abysmal.

*2x2 BLD:* (If I have time)

*3x3 OH:*

*Megaminx:*

*Pyraminx:* 18.63 (20.30) 25.07 (13.62) 25.04 = *21.32*
20.30 was a pop, 13.62 was lucky. 25's just sucked. Never practised this one though so pretty good.


----------



## mande (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm at home with lots of free time, so I'm going to participate in lots of events this time.

2x2:
8.74, (8.95), 8.03, (6.08), 7.66 = 8.14
Comment: Reasonable

3x3:
21.67, 19.74, (23.96), (15.31), 19.39 = 20.27
Comment: Could have been better. Great non lucky single though.

4x4:
1:46:58, (1:44:26), (2:12:99), 1:59:15, 2:10:83 = 1:58:85
Comment: Bad sup-2's.

2x2 BLD:
38.37, DNS, DNS = 38.37
Comment: Great, simple scramble I guess.

3x3 BLD:
2:19:41, DNF (2:33:13), 2:11:53 = 2:11:53
Comment: Second solve had a pop, and I put back the edge flipped. Good times for first and third solves

3x3 OH:
(36.39), 43.23, 41.11, 38.16, (47.59) = 40.83
Comment: OK.

5x5:
(4:14:05), (4:52:05), 4:25:96, 4:48:50, 4:48:57 = 4:41:01
Comment: Hopeless times, still I'm satisfied with sub-5. I need a good cube.

2x2+3x3+4x4 relay:
2:32:54 (8+23+2:01)
Comment: OK.

2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 relay:
7:33:28
Comment: 4x4 was really bad, others were all right.

3x3 MTS:
1:31:17, 1:11:21, DNF, 1:19:55, (1:10:50) = 1:20:64
Comment: Messed up the cross on the third solve and realized it very late.
First solve should have been faster, decent average though.

3x3 MultiBLD: 3/3 = 3 points
16:03 (9:37)
Comment: I didn't really go for full speed, I didn't want to see an unsolved cube. Maybe I should start doing more than 3 cubes...


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 22, 2009)

Hmmm.

*3x3*: 22.36, 20.93, (23.72), 19.72, (17.30) = 21

3x3 OH: (46.46), 53.16, 1:02.88, (1:30.31), 58.35 = 58.13

Only started with OH about 2 weeks ago, so I'm still really slow. The 46.46 is actually a new PB for me, and this 58 avg is a PB avg for me too


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2009)

stats:
number of times: 5/5
best time: 24.976
worst time: 42.464

current mean of 3: 35.646 (σ = 4.96)
best mean of 3: 29.614 (σ = 3.40)

current avg5: 32.505 (σ = 1.21)
best avg5: 32.505 (σ = 1.21)

session avg: 32.505 (σ = 1.21)
session mean: 32.991

PB single 24.976. PB a5 32.505. The 2nd and the 5th scrambles were awesome. 

times (reset):
33.040, 24.976, 30.825, 42.464, 33.649


BTW: this was 3x3


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 22, 2009)

Slash said:


> Scigatt said:
> 
> 
> > Reserved. Also, the 3rd and 4th OH scramble are the same.
> ...


 
I added the inverse scramble for #4



Stachuk1992 said:


> AVG. Do you perchance want a program to just create scrambles for you, so things like this don't happen?
> 
> I'm not sure, but I really don't think it would be that hard if you want the same puzzles ever week, and it would help you, I'm sure.


 
I create scrambles with the official WCA scramblers. That means that for 3x3x3 I use Cube Explorer and that only generates 5 scrambles at a time. Copy / Pasting from Cube Explorer is also a manual process. I do pay attention and I mostly check, but I am not perfect (yet)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 22, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I create scrambles with the official WCA scramblers. That means that for 3x3x3 I use Cube Explorer and that only generates 5 scrambles at a time. Copy / Pasting from Cube Explorer is also a manual process. I do pay attention and I mostly check, but I am not perfect (yet)


I figured as much, but if one were to use the same scrambling 'techniques,' for lack of a better word in creating scrambles, would this help?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 9.22, 11.25, 11.05, 9.61, 7.18 = *9.96*
*3x3x3:* 25.55, 28.81, 25.77, 28.56, 26.28 = *26.87*
*4x4x4:* 1:25.38 [P], 1:31.31 [OP], 1:33.11 [O], 1:34.71 [OP], 1:51.86 [O] = *1:33.04*
*5x5x5:* 2:27.78, 2:43.16, 2:40.00, 2:32.52, 2:29.96 = *2:34.16*
*6x6x6:* 4:57.42, 5:36.72 [P], 5:11.72 [O], 5:41.17 [O], DNF [39:28.60, 18:39] = *5:29.87*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 3 left obliques; I think I just did the commutator incorrectly.
*7x7x7:* 8:18.01, 8:15.71, 7:37.89, 7:43.17, DNF [56:14.76, 26:56] = *8:05.63*
Comment: On the BLD solve, I was off by 2 outer X centers and 2 twisted corners. The corners were probably due to mismemorization; I made a mistake and had to rememorize the first time anyway, so I probably just still got them wrong.  The X centers were Ubl and Ufr; I have no idea where I went wrong on them - I retraced my commutators and they all seemed correct to me.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 35.41, DNF, 38.61 = *35.41*
Comment: First one was the strangest 2x2x2 BLD solve ever – parity with a twisted corner plus 4 other twisted corners; no other commutators.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [2:06.00], 1:43.96, 1:41.09 = *1:41.09*
Comment: Part of my all-counting-sub-2 average of 5. 
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [9:42.73, 4:49], 12:10.09 [6:39], DNF [8:56.02, 5:12] = *12:10.09*
Comment: First one was off by an r2 and 6 wings (4 of them in that r slice); third one was off by 2 centers. Very bad this week.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [15:31.60, 8:19], DNF [18:31.15, 8:09], 21:38.68 [9:44] = *21:38.68*
Comment: Very bad again. At least the first one was fast, but it was a disaster – 10 wings, 6 + centers, 10 X centers, and 5 centrals were wrong. I have no idea what I did wrong – I really expected it to be solved.  Second one was off by 2 centrals – I memorized the wrong letter for a flipped edge. On the third one, I made mistakes memorizing and had to rememorize the wings, and even then I accidentally memorized the same letter twice (I memorized U for V). As I was solving it and came to the second U, I realized I had made a mistake memorizing, but I was able to remember which one was supposed to be V. So then I backtracked 5 images and re-solved them. (I don’t trust myself to correct a mistake in place – I miss solves much more often when I do that – so I played it safe.) And it worked! It was worth the effort – I hate having a DNF result.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *4/4 = 4 points, 17:34.26* [10:04]
Comment: No time for a serious multi attempt, so this will have to do. I'm pretty happy with the time; I memorized all 4 with Roman Rooms, so it's a pretty good time for me.
*3x3x3 OH:* 44.83, 41.86, 40.75, 56.08, 39.94 = *42.48*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:48.84, 1:57.00, 1:54.78, 1:28.13, 1:33.97 = *1:45.86*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:26.66, 1:27.16, 1:40.90, 1:15.16, 1:24.05 = *1:25.96*
*2-4 relay:* *2:17.67* [O]
*2-5 relay:* *4:49.30* [O]
*Magic:* 1.91, 1.94, 1.91, 2.05, 1.66 = *1.92*
*Master Magic:* 4.21, 5.19, 4.96, 5.41, 5.00 = *5.05*
*Clock:* 20.61, 18.59, 17.58, 15.97, 21.47 = *18.93*
*MegaMinx:* 2:53.94, 3:01.91, 2:59.02, 2:42.59, 2:28.15 = *2:51.85*
*Pyraminx:* 19.69, 14.09, 31.46, 6.94, 25.83 = *19.87*
*Square-1:* 51.27 [P], 1:10.43 [P], 54.02 [P], 55.72, 35.43 = *53.67*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.

Rebecca Hughey:
*Pyraminx:* 40.65, 48.15, 1:18.93, 10.43, 31.65 = *40.15*
Comment: Much thanks to Arnaud for teaching my daughters to solve pyraminx – they really enjoy it! Rebecca really loved getting the 10.43 – that was a really nice scramble!


----------



## mstrlunx (Sep 22, 2009)

3x3x3 times26.23), (18.89), 21.37, 20.29, 23.74,=22.10 pretty good i guess not really warmed up to much though i want sube 20 =(

4x4x4: 2:27.47, 2:18.17, (1:58.15), (2:28.38), 2:05.69=2:07.56 good i guess i never solve this this cube.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 22, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I create scrambles with the official WCA scramblers. That means that for 3x3x3 I use Cube Explorer and that only generates 5 scrambles at a time. Copy / Pasting from Cube Explorer is also a manual process. I do pay attention and I mostly check, but I am not perfect (yet)
> ...


That scrambling technique is:
1) Generate a random state on the cube
2) Find a very short scramble in a very short time that produces that generated random state.

The only tool I know that does this for 3x3x3 is Cube Explorer. For 2x2x2 there is a javascript implementation that is just fast enough


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 22, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* 9.09, 8.94, (DNF), 7.94, (6.38) = *8.66*

*3x3x3 :* 22.56, (28.15), (21.80), 26.84, 27.36 = *25.59*

*4x4x4 :* (1:51.33), 1:55.78, 2:01.44, 1:58.28, (2:18.11) = *1:58.50*

*5x5x5 :* 3:47.95, (4:30.05), 4:08.03, (3:32.24), 4:20.20 = *4:05.39*

*7x7x7 :* 13:36.98, 13:19.27, (15:46.42), (12:53.08), 14:25.53 = *13:47.26*

*2x2x2 BLD :* 56.13, 1:13.53, DNF = *56.13*
wow, 4 twisted corners on the first one. 

*3x3x3 BLD :* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
3:52.31, 3:15.33, 4:39.59. I was so annoyed at the second one, only forgot to do parity fix at the end. 

*3x3x3 Match :* (1:37.00), 2:04.86, 1:50.16, 1:50.80, (2:43.33) = *1:55.27*

*3x3x3 OH : *1:16.52, (1:30.47), (1:10.59), 1:13.91, 1:24.75 = *1:18.39*

*2-3-4 relay : 2:41.83*

*2-3-4-5 relay : 7:02.16*

*Megaminx : * (4:40.73), 4:52.86, 4:50.11, (8:31.59), 5:30.42 = *5:04.46*
first time I've entered this event. I've had my QJ about a week now. 

*Magic : * = 


might do pyra and sq-1 if I have time.


----------



## Kian (Sep 22, 2009)

Haven't cubed in like a month really, but I'll do what I can.

*2x2-* (7.40), (6.18), 6.47, 6.94, 7.22 *Average- 6.88	*
*3x3-* (15.70), 16.58. (20.52), 17.31, 17.64 *Average-17.18* 
*5x5-* 2:20.19, (2:32.77), 2:13.71, (2:08.74), 2:32.67* Average- 2:22.19*
*Pyraminx-* 15.09,	16.37, 14.31, (5.79), (19.08) *Average- 15.26*
*2x2 BLD-* 32.47, DNF, 45.29 *Best- 32.47*


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 22, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I create scrambles with the official WCA scramblers. That means that for 3x3x3 I use Cube Explorer and that only generates 5 scrambles at a time. Copy / Pasting from Cube Explorer is also a manual process. I do pay attention and I mostly check, but I am not perfect (yet)



Your obviously not perfect. You forgot punctuation. Told.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 23, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I create scrambles with the official WCA scramblers. That means that for 3x3x3 I use Cube Explorer and that only generates 5 scrambles at a time. Copy / Pasting from Cube Explorer is also a manual process. I do pay attention and I mostly check, but I am not perfect (yet)
> ...



;-)

Chris


----------



## Edmund (Sep 23, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Cyrok215 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


lol


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 23, 2009)

3x3: 17.03, (22.09), 18.31, (12.88), 17.77 = 17.70

Done with mini DS  12.88 was nonlucky


----------



## JunwenYao (Sep 23, 2009)

Junwen Yao(CHINA)
2x2x2: 
3x3x3: 
4x4x4:  
5x5x5: 
2x2x2 Blindfolded:
3x3x3 Blindfolded :
2-4 Relay: 
2-5 Relay: 
3OH: 
Pyraminx: 
Magic:


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 23, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Cyrok215 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


I was hoping someone would catch that and be more polite than I would've been >.> Thanks Chris.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 23, 2009)

3x3: 12.88, 13.94, 16.05, 15.39, 14.59 = *14.64* - Fail.
2-4 relay: *1:24.09*
sq1: 24.80, 17.67, 23.93, 30.95, 18.24 = *22.33*


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 23, 2009)

*2x2: * 8.00, 10.62, (12.34+), 8.14, (7.67) ... 8.92 avg
*3x3:* DNF, 23.88, DNF, DNF, (20.09) ... DNF ...#$#$#%$&#@$
*4x4:* 2:18.62, (1:54.98), 2:02.84, 2:02.22, DNF ... 2:07.89 avg


----------



## Jai (Sep 23, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.21, (5.18), 4.31, (3.65), 3.84 = *4.12*

*3x3:* 11.86, 12.08, (13.65), 12.71, (11.30) = *12.21*

*4x4:* (1:18.03), 58.61, 58.69, 1:01.84, (52.72) = *59.71*

*5x5:* (2:16.08), 2:11.21, 2:01.27, 2:07.31, (1:55.78) = *2:06.59*

*OH:* 21.06, 22.56, (17.80), (25.25), 21.13 = *21.58*

*234 Relay:* 1:11.86

*Pyra:* 5.36, 5.05, 5.71, (3.88), (8.09) = *5.37*


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 23, 2009)

Perhaps we should have it so people are required to put their times in spoilers, as to help scrolling times?
Just a suggestion 

Note: especially so for FMC and such.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 23, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Perhaps we should have it so people are required to put their times in spoilers, as to help scrolling times?
> Just a suggestion
> 
> Note: especially so for FMC and such.



I really like being able to easily look at people's results. Especially for FMC. Spoilers would really get in my way.

I would think it's not so bad to have long posts here - after all, you know it is a competition thread, so you know to expect the long posts.

I understand where you're coming from, but I prefer it the way it is.


----------



## guusrs (Sep 23, 2009)

3x3x3: 17.88 19.67 18.25 (17.41) (20.09) ==> 18.60

fmc: U' R D' B U' L D' F2 D L D2 R' D2 F' R' F R2 F R' F' R' D F R' D' R' D F' R2 U2 (*30*)
explanation:
Hard scramble, easy starts to find but with bad finish. finally I released the sub-30 idea and I got: 
turn pre-scramble-move U2 to understand:
2x2x3: U' R D' B U' L D' F2 D L 
F2L+LLedges: D2 R' D2 F' R' F R2 D 
LL-corners: D' F R' F' R' D F R' D' R' D F' R2 
premove correction U2
I always like this LL-corner-alg, finally I could use it in an fmc solve

Anyone sub-30?

Gus


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 23, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Cyrok215 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Dang.


----------



## Forte (Sep 24, 2009)

*Square-1: 24.27*
(20.94) 24.16 26.11 (28.00) 22.53+
_It could have been better._

*2x2x2: 10.84*
(15.94) 12.05 (6.96) 10.80 8.47
_And to think that I got a sub-7 average of 5 right before this _

*3x3x3: 28.45*
25.47 26.97 (35.55) (23.28) 32.91
_Colour neutrality practice._

*3x3x3 OH: 48.82*
48.80 (1:08.80) 50.18 (47.40) 47.47
_See above_

*3x3x3 BLD: DNF*
DNF(5:12.92) DNF(8:10.83) DNF(5:42.26)
_They sucked anyway._


----------



## Lid (Sep 24, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 10.06 9.68 9.63 (10.38) (8.06) --> *9.79*

*3x3x3:* (29.94) 25.36 25.14 25.76 (24.47) --> *25.42*

*3x3x3OH:* (35.96) 44.69 45.72 37.34 (46.08) --> *42.58*

*4x4x4:* 1:35.79 [O] 1:34.50 [O] 1:34.41 [OP] (1:30.13 [OP]) (1:37.26 [OP]) --> *1:34.90* parity hell 

*Pyraminx:* 9.79 (7.90) (16.83) 10.00 10.49 --> *10.09*

*Clock:* (10.62) 9.77 (9.40) 10.12 9.57 --> *9.82*

*Square-1:* (34.11 [P]) 24.73 [P] 24.94 24.94 (24.25) --> *24.87*

*234-Relay:* *2:09.91*

*Magic:* 1.15 1.27 1.15 (1.11) (1.13+2) --> *1.19*

*Master Magic:* 2.72 2.91 (2.71) 2.94 (2.94) --> *2.86*


----------



## PeterV (Sep 24, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 9.95, (10.95), (6.37), 10.21, 6.65 = *8.94 avg.*
Comment: Good.

3x3x3: 29.51, 28.90, (35.35), 27.73, (24.59) = *28.71 avg.*
Comment: Average.

2-4 Relay: *3:18.22* (P)
Comment: Good.

Magic: (1.81), 2.13, (DNF), 1.83, 2.62 = *2.19 avg.*
Comment: I've pretty much stopped practicing magic. Sick of DNF's and broken strings.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 24, 2009)

Mats B

*2x2:* 18.30 19.62 17.30 39.73 43.59 = *25.88*
*3x3:* 51.92 53.39 52.41 47.32 53.59 = *52.57*
*4x4:* 3:12.51 3:31.91 dnf 4:55.68 3:09.95 = *3:53.37*
*5x5:* 8:05.98 9:04.99 8:32.32 10:42.54 9:10.09 = *8:55.80*
*6x6:* dnf pop, dns, dns, dns, dns = *DNF*
I intented to do 6x6 BLD but I have not been able to fix the cube again.
*2-4Rel = 4:31.11*
*2-5Rel = 11:50.88*

Blindfolded
*7x7:* dnf [4:07.10, memo 3:07.0] 48:01, dns, dns, dns = *DNF*
As the 6x6 had popped I had to try the 7x7BLD instead, for the very first time, 
I took so long to memo because I was daunted by all 212 pieces, so I did a little memo, then did lots of other stuff, like reading a chapter in a book (twice), reading mail, having supper, evening procedures and so on. Maybe it was one hour or a little more of real memo time. Then I executed for an hour, I did corners and all edges first. Then all centres and when I had only 3 commutators left of the sixth and last set of centres (right obliques) the evil cube popped. No real damage done really, the thing was nowhere solved anyway. You could actually see solved parts, maybe it was solved to 30-40%. Phew, I will not do this again in the near future.
*2x2BLD:* dnf 42.50 dnf = *42.50*
*3x3BLD:* 1:58.40 dnf (2:06) dnf (2:27) = *1:58.40*
Very good, after the first I tried to go even faster. Both the others were off by a 3-cycle.
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
After last weeks 100% I tried to go fast again. No luck this time.
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
Same here. The second one was very close (4 +-centres off). I had the feeling it was solved and so it looked when I opened my eyes, I mentally registered a very nice PB of 26.52 or so before noticing those +-centres in B & D.
*Multi: 5/5 = 5* in 33:32 
Went real slow and safe. Easy scrambles though. 
*MTS*: (BLD) dnf 3:51.35 3:10.47 3:25.47 5:30.96 =* 4:15.93*
PB both single and average. Three easy and one real hard. The first one was close.

Ah, jubilee!! Post 400!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice job on multi this week, Mats - looks like you're second place behind Rafal's "very bad" result.  And it sounds like it was a good try on the 7x7x7 - sorry to hear about your pop. I've never had a solve-killing pop on a cube bigger than 5x5x5; I guess I'm just really really careful about it on the big cubes.

And you almost caught me on 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 BLD this week too - it was really close on both of them.


----------



## blah (Sep 24, 2009)

I hope I'm not too late for this 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: L' B R B' L B R' U B U' B' U B U B2 U B U R' U2 R U' D' R D' R2 D' L R2 F2 L (*31*) 

Considering how long I haven't been FMC-ing, this is really good for me  The last time I made an FMC attempt was August 29. The last time I didn't DNF was July 30. It's been a while 

Inverse scramble: R2 L F2 U' R F U2 L D R' U2 L2 U' B2 D L2 D L2 D2 L2 U2

2x2x3: L' F2 R2 L' D R2 D R' D (9/9)
Orient remaining edges: U R' U2 R (4/13)
Triple x-cross: U' B' U' B2 U2 (5/18)
Last slot: U B' U' B U B' U' (6/24)
Niklas: R B' L' B R' B' L (7/31)

I didn't bother looking for insertions, this one already had a 2-move cancellation  Found in 40 minutes.

----------

Safety solution:

Premove + scramble: R2 + U2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 R D' L' U2 F' R' U F2 L' R2

2x2x2: U2 R D2 U R2 (5/5)
Siamese 2x2x2s: B2 L' B2 D' (4/9)
Triple x-cross: F L F' D F' D' F (7/16)
Last slot: B L' B' L2 U' L' U (7/23)
LL: U L2 U' D' L2 U L' U' L2 D L' U L' U' (13/36)
Undo premove: R2 (1/37)

This was found in 17 minutes. I just happened to know the COLL that happened to be a ZBLL 

----------

Other incomplete solutions:

Inverse scramble: R2 L F2 U' R F U2 L D R' U2 L2 U' B2 D L2 D L2 D2 L2 U2

2x2x3: L' F2 R2 L' D R2 D R' D (9/9)
Orient remaining edges: U R' U2 R (4/13)
All but 3 corners and 2 edges: U B U2 B2 (4/17)
Stuck.

Short skeleton with bad ending 

----------

Premove + scramble: U2 + U2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 R D' L' U2 F' R' U F2 L' R2

Siamese 2x2x2s: U2 R D2 R' D R U' L2 (8/8)
Stuck.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 25, 2009)

blah said:


> I hope I'm not too late for this


No, not at all, this contest has not been up for seven full days yet.
And the next one is not started either. Finally I would have taken
your result anyway 

======================================

@Mike Thanks! (and @Rafal!!) Yes, Rafal is astounding, even his "very bad" results.
It does sometimes feel a little tough in 4BLD & 5BLD to compete *only* against
Chris, Rafal and you. Yes Maarten  you are more than welcome to join


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 25, 2009)

2x2: 2.62, 3.25, 2.32, 3.87, 2.00
3x3: 14.15, 10.88, 14.93, 11.65, 13.63
6x6: 4:10.81, 3:44.68, 3:54.11, 4:34.23, 4:04.22 = 4:03.05
2bld: DNF, 26.40, DNF
2-4: 1:11.72 3 13 56
2-5: 3:00.31
clock: 7.68, 8.63, 7.19, 11.09, 8.33
pyra: 6.75, 5.80, 6.44, 4.91, 6.75 = 6.33
sq1: 17.16 P, 19.40, 18.63, 18.41, 16.61 = 18.07

I'll finish typing this up later.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 25, 2009)

My results: 
2x2x2: 3.81 8.28 9.84 10.30 4.72
3x3x3: 31.61 26.44 25.36 21.63 23.52
4x4x4: 1:27.36 1:24.25 1:14.19 1:35.41 1:21.31
5x5x5: 2:13.03 2:23.00 2:30.27 2:10.61 2:35.58
6x6x6: 4:28.11 4:40.09 4:36.88 4:53.13 4:43.00
7x7x7: 7:06.59 7:05.25 7:00.50 6:51.16 6:50.34
222bf: 38.61 DNF 1:32.59
333bf: DNF DNF 3:49.66
3330h: 34.66 45.43 39.40 37.90 42.90
333mts: 53.78 1:26.06 1:12.80 1:06.34 1:29.08
234: 2:01.58
2345: 4:16.66
magic: 1.78 2.83 1.65 1.83 1.59
mmagic: 4.86 5.18 4.91 7.47 4.41
clock: 15.25 18.72 16.56 15.00 21.63
mminx: 2:54.13 3:42.53 2:32.31 3:28.18 2:54.71
pminx: 12.00 12.06 25.91 3.55 14.15
sq1: 54.25 1:19.55 1:20.28 1:17.56 59.33

Comments: That fourth pyraminx solve was an insanely long scramble that I solved with U B R (plus those 4 stupid tips). I am surprised nobody else seemed to notice

Eriks results:
2x2x2: 4.19 6.11 4.77 3.34 5.52
3x3x3: 9.80 12.30 10.69 9.75 12.90
4x4x4: 49.03 45.38 53.09 52.68 50.60
5x5x5: 1:24.40 1:13.78 1:20.59 1:25.71 1:17.06
222bf: DNF DNF 47.91
333bf: 2:08.00
333oh: 25.15 27.53 19.53 24.33 22.71
pminx: 4.71 5.93 9.65 9.08 8.47


----------



## Carrot (Sep 25, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Comments: That fourth pyraminx solve was an insanely long scramble that I solved with U B R (plus those 4 stupid tips). I am surprised nobody else seemed to notice



Now I don't remember how I solved it but I got 2.52 with it, so I guess I found something like that too hehe


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 25, 2009)

*Results week 38*

Now these results are definitive. Finished. Closed. Done.  

*2x2x2*(26)

 2.73 DavidWoner
 3.42 fazrulz
 4.06 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.12 Jai
 4.46 Slash
 4.83 Erik
 4.96 MTGjumper
 6.14 Yes, We Can!
 6.34 oskarasbrink
 6.88 Kian
 7.61 AvGalen
 7.74 cubedude7
 8.14 mande
 8.66 cookingfat
 8.92 ender9994
 8.94 PeterV
 9.18 Stachuk1992
 9.63 Edam
 9.79 Lid
 9.96 Mike Hughey
 10.04 hawkmp4
 10.44 Forte
 12.73 jamesdeanludlow
 20.89 salshort
 25.88 MatsBergsten
 30.24 msemtd
*3x3x3 *(40)

 10.93 Erik
 11.25 fazrulz
 11.55 Escher
 11.95 MTGjumper
 12.22 Jai
 13.14 DavidWoner
 14.18 ManasijV
 14.64 SimonWestlund
 15.60 cmhardw
 15.64 trying-to-speedcube...
 16.91 Slash
 17.18 Kian
 17.27 oskarasbrink
 17.42 Edmund
 17.70 Yalow
 18.60 guusrs
 19.07 Yes, We Can!
 20.00 Edam
 20.27 mande
 21.00 DAE_JA_VOO
 21.25 mstrlunx
 21.74 cubedude7
 23.65 Stachuk1992
 25.11 AvGalen
 25.42 Lid
 25.59 cookingfat
 26.14 vrumanuk
 26.51 Cyrok215
 26.87 Mike Hughey
 27.51 jamesdeanludlow
 28.45 Forte
 28.71 PeterV
 28.96 thelurch1986
 29.04 salshort
 32.50 ZB_FTW!!!
 32.59 hawkmp4
 36.29 jupp
 52.57 MatsBergsten
 59.54 msemtd
 DNF ender9994
*4x4x4*(19)

 50.77 Erik
 50.97 fazrulz
 58.80 MTGjumper
 59.71 Jai
 1:04.02 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:20.81 Yes, We Can!
 1:24.31 AvGalen
 1:33.04 Mike Hughey
 1:34.90 Lid
 1:45.85 Edam
 1:50.31 jamesdeanludlow
 1:58.50 cookingfat
 1:58.85 mande
 2:04.45 Stachuk1992
 2:07.89 ender9994
 2:17.11 mstrlunx
 2:24.95 Cyrok215
 2:40.66 msemtd
 3:53.37 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:20.68 Erik
 1:34.93 fazrulz
 1:49.85 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:06.60 Jai
 2:22.10 AvGalen
 2:22.19 Kian
 2:25.08 cubedude7
 2:34.16 Mike Hughey
 2:36.29 Yes, We Can!
 3:22.06 jamesdeanludlow
 4:05.39 cookingfat
 4:22.97 salshort
 4:41.01 mande
 5:04.15 msemtd
 8:55.80 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 4:03.05 DavidWoner
 4:39.99 AvGalen
 4:45.61 cubedude7
 5:29.87 Mike Hughey
 6:19.98 jamesdeanludlow
 9:02.44 msemtd
 DNF trying-to-speedcube...
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 5:15.78 trying-to-speedcube...
 6:58.97 AvGalen
 7:33.94 cubedude7
 8:05.63 Mike Hughey
 9:28.62 jamesdeanludlow
13:10.71 msemtd
13:47.26 cookingfat
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 20.77 fazrulz
 21.58 Jai
 24.06 Erik
 26.87 trying-to-speedcube...
 33.59 MTGjumper
 40.07 AvGalen
 40.83 mande
 42.48 Mike Hughey
 42.58 Lid
 45.63 Yes, We Can!
 48.82 Forte
 58.13 DAE_JA_VOO
 1:00.12 salshort
 1:18.39 cookingfat
 1:38.13 Cyrok215
 1:57.60 msemtd
 DNF Scigatt
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:45.86 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 18.81 Slash
 26.40 DavidWoner
 32.47 Kian
 35.41 Mike Hughey
 38.37 mande
 38.61 AvGalen
 38.93 trying-to-speedcube...
 42.50 MatsBergsten
 47.91 Erik
 53.18 Yes, We Can!
 56.13 cookingfat
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 1:14.30 cmhardw
 1:41.09 Mike Hughey
 1:58.40 MatsBergsten
 2:06.18 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:08.00 Erik
 2:11.53 mande
 2:14.48 ManasijV
 2:31.34 PM 1729
 3:49.66 AvGalen
 DNF Forte
 DNF cookingfat
 DNF jupp
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 5:12.38 rafal
 6:15.42 cmhardw
12:10.09 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 9:29.98 rafal
12:49.83 cmhardw
21:38.68 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

9/11 rafal
5/5 MatsBergsten
4/4 Mike Hughey
3/3 mande
2/2 ManasijV
3/5 Slash
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:15.07 AvGalen
 1:20.64 mande
 1:25.96 Mike Hughey
 1:55.27 cookingfat
 4:15.93 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 1:11.72 DavidWoner
 1:11.86 Jai
 1:15.89 MTGjumper
 1:24.09 SimonWestlund
 2:01.58 AvGalen
 2:09.91 Lid
 2:10.12 cubedude7
 2:17.67 Mike Hughey
 2:23.21 Stachuk1992
 2:32.54 mande
 2:41.83 cookingfat
 2:48.75 jamesdeanludlow
 3:18.22 PeterV
 4:11.62 msemtd
 4:31.11 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 3:00.31 DavidWoner
 3:09.22 MTGjumper
 4:16.66 AvGalen
 4:49.30 Mike Hughey
 5:53.38 Stachuk1992
 5:59.16 jamesdeanludlow
 7:02.16 cookingfat
 7:33.28 mande
 9:44.76 msemtd
11:50.88 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(9)

 1.07 Slash
 1.16 Lid
 1.26 Yes, We Can!
 1.75 AvGalen
 1.92 Mike Hughey
 2.00 jamesdeanludlow
 2.19 PeterV
 2.20 salshort
 2.99 msemtd
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.86 Lid
 4.93 jamesdeanludlow
 4.98 AvGalen
 5.05 Mike Hughey
 9.63 Yes, We Can!
*Clock*(8)

 8.21 DavidWoner
 9.82 Lid
 11.32 trying-to-speedcube...
 12.56 cubedude7
 15.06 Slash
 16.84 AvGalen
 18.93 Mike Hughey
 32.54 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(17)

 4.83 Odder
 5.37 Jai
 6.33 DavidWoner
 7.07 fazrulz
 7.83 Erik
 8.55 trying-to-speedcube...
 10.09 Lid
 10.23 cubedude7
 12.74 AvGalen
 15.21 salshort
 15.26 Kian
 17.10 Slash
 17.21 Yes, We Can!
 19.87 Mike Hughey
 20.07 msemtd
 21.32 hawkmp4
 40.15 Rebecca Hughey
*Megaminx*(7)

 2:22.85 Yes, We Can!
 2:48.38 Slash
 2:51.85 Mike Hughey
 3:05.67 AvGalen
 4:05.97 salshort
 5:04.46 cookingfat
 5:32.03 msemtd
*Square-1*(11)

 16.94 MTGjumper
 18.07 DavidWoner
 22.32 SimonWestlund
 24.27 Forte
 24.87 trying-to-speedcube...
 24.87 Lid
 39.18 cubedude7
 45.10 Slash
 53.67 Mike Hughey
 1:03.57 jamesdeanludlow
 1:12.15 AvGalen
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

30 guusrs
31 blah
33 PM 1729
33 TMOY
40 Mike Hughey
43 trying-to-speedcube...
45 ManasijV
47 thelurch1986
57 Cyrok215

*Contest results*

234 Mike Hughey
206 trying-to-speedcube...
205 AvGalen
164 DavidWoner
162 Erik
155 Jai
147 fazrulz
142 MTGjumper
131 mande
123 Yes, We Can!
119 Slash
117 cubedude7
116 Lid
108 cookingfat
106 MatsBergsten
95 jamesdeanludlow
87 Kian
74 cmhardw
70 msemtd
70 ManasijV
63 SimonWestlund
61 Stachuk1992
53 salshort
51 Edam
51 oskarasbrink
49 Forte
47 rafal
47 guusrs
41 Cyrok215
41 Escher
34 DAE_JA_VOO
34 PeterV
31 mstrlunx
30 Edmund
29 Yalow
27 PM 1729
27 ender9994
23 thelurch1986
20 hawkmp4
19 Odder
18 blah
17 TMOY
17 vrumanuk
13 jupp
9 ZB_FTW!!!
5 Scigatt
3 Rebecca Hughey


----------



## Carrot (Sep 25, 2009)

wouw Jai, that wasn't delicously much I won by >.< nice average


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, my username wasn't in the 3x3, which was the puzzle I competed with.


----------



## ManasijV (Sep 25, 2009)

Why isn't my 3x3 Bld counted?  its in the first page btw


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 25, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> Why isn't my 3x3 Bld counted?  its in the first page btw





ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Hey, my username wasn't in the 3x3, which was the puzzle I competed with.



@ZB Because there wasn't a proper event name for 3x3. The results are computed
by a program, not by a human. I have no problems understanding your last line BTW,
but the program could not extract the proper information. I'll fix it now.

@Manasij Because the times were not on the same line as the event name. It should
have worked anyway, but it did not. I'll fix your result, I'll try to fix the program too.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 25, 2009)

YAAAAHAA! 


I won an event for the first time  1st place in Megaminx with a bad average 
Also I am 3rd in Magic and TOP10 in total


----------



## cubedude7 (Sep 25, 2009)

euhm, Mats, my clock times aren't in it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 25, 2009)

cubedude7 said:


> euhm, Mats, my clock times aren't in it.



Now they are  Sorry  p)

I almost dare not tell you, but it is because the event name starts with Rubik.
There are Rubiks Clock & Cube & Magic & Master Magic and maybe more.
So if you just call it *clock* next time it will work fine. 

I ought to do something about that (skip the word Rubik seems a simple enough
solution) but I have not done that.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 25, 2009)

Argh, if I had done megaminx (and bigcubes BLD ) I would have stood a chance against Mike... 


MatsBergsten said:


> Yes Maarten  you are more than welcome to join.


Just so you won't get in last place? That's not very nice of you, Mats...


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 25, 2009)

I updated my 6x6, I appear to have misplaced my 4 and 5 results this week. Oh well.



Odder said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Comments: That fourth pyraminx solve was an insanely long scramble that I solved with U B R (plus those 4 stupid tips). I am surprised nobody else seemed to notice
> ...



I did that too. I just really really suck at tips. See?


----------



## Edam (Sep 25, 2009)

*2x2* (9.44), 11.41, 9.97, 11.34, (13.52) = *10.91*


----------



## Kian (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok that's it, I'm actually doing every event I can this week. I need to cube now that I at least have a competition (MIT) to practice for.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 25, 2009)

Edam said:


> *2x2* (9.44), 11.41, 9.97, 11.34, (13.52) = *10.91*



You have already entered your 2x2 in week 38. 
So I think you should enter it in this weeks comp instead


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 25, 2009)

My 3x3 time was sub-30, and so was my ranking. Yay!


----------



## Edam (Sep 25, 2009)

oh! my mistake. I'm in the wrong weeks thread.


----------



## Slash (Sep 27, 2009)

OMG I won 2x2 BLD and magic NO way
I'm happy by the way


----------

